# We Got the Go Ahead



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoooooohooooo. you will be burning up the tracks very soon! I am so excited for you and Flip....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

:nervous:

i'm scared


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> :nervous:
> 
> i'm scared


I am betting you guys will be fabulous! You have worked hard now go and enjoy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just have to convince myself it is about having fun with my dog and not worrying about the results. I keep reminding myself of that. We don't need me putting extra pressure on us. It's hard not to, Conner was a pup found through a newspaper ad and with very little training and had a trainer that had absolutely no clue what she was doing and when I threw him in prenovice he managed to pull of a 197 and then went on to earn his CD with all scores between 198-199 and two HITs. Then I put in my little Lhasa Apso that was found as a stray on the streets in prenovice and he scored a 199.5, followed it up with a 200 in wild card novice, and then went on to get his CD with multiple HIT's. 

And now I have this awesome little dog that was bred for this purpose in mind, so it would seem like he should be able to do at least as well as them, and I don't want to screw him up! It's stressing me out! :eyecrazy: Should have gotten a dog from the pound, would have been less stressful....

Okay, we're going to have fun, fun, fun! That's what matters.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you go into expecting anything else besides enjoying the time with Flip in the ring you are setting yourself up for disapointment and extra stress you don't need. Remember to just do one exercise at a time and let the score fall where it may.oh... and remember to breathe!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dear Flip,

Please stay in the ring. Please. Other than that one teeny, tiny request, have a blast! Oh and try not bust my nose while we're in the ring. At least not hard enough to make it bleed.

Thank you.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I'm ready!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is awesome!! Yes, remember to breathe and just grin inside, because no matter how many people watching want to bring Flip home with them, you are that lucky person 

If you don't mind me asking, who are you going to for sessions?

I set my expectations too high for Casey and the stress definitely went right down the leash - it is hard not to, but really do try to enjoy the ride and no matter what Flip does in the ring, be proud.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who are you going to for sessions?


Susan Pilkerton http://www.sunsplashacres.com/index.asp
Her dog Freebie is a full sister (not sure if littermate or on repeat breeding) to Chickee, so she is Ms. Towhee's aunt (Flip's great aunt)

Edit: well obviously I mean Freebie is the aunt, not Susan, but the English teacher in me is making me point out my mistake


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Dear Flip,
> 
> Please stay in the ring. Please. Other than that one teeny, tiny request, have a blast! Oh and try not bust my nose while we're in the ring. At least not hard enough to make it bleed.
> 
> Thank you.


What's a little blood between friends!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Susan Pilkerton Sunsplash Acres Golden Retrievers & Dog Obedience - Texas
> Her dog Freebie is a full sister (not sure if littermate or on repeat breeding) to Chickee, so she is Ms. Towhee's aunt (Flip's great aunt)
> 
> Edit: well obviously I mean Freebie is the aunt, not Susan, but the English teacher in me is making me point out my mistake


It sure is a small world! So Susan must know the Fire in our dogs


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh for sure, she's had six Sunfire dogs and now she's started her own line using Freebie as the foundation bitch. In just one litter Freebie produced 4 OTCH's, including this past years runner up at NOI.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I am doing much better today. Yesterday I was freaking out a little, thinking what if it's a complete disaster. But today I realized well that's why I'm doing non-regular classes, so I can see how our training is carrying over to the ring and try to fix it if it's a disaster! So if it's a disaster, no biggie, that will definately provide information for what we need to work on! 

"Don't train to show, show so you know what to train" - Debby Quigley


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have no doubt that Flip will be a great obedience dog, be sure to have fun along the way. Don't put too much pressure on yourself!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> be sure to have fun along the way. Don't put too much pressure on yourself!


Flip is keeping me in line and is always there to lighten things up. Today we practiced some broad jumps and when he came to front he jumped in the air and LICKED THE CONTACT OUT OF MY EYE! :doh: Sheesh, never a dull moment.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you need to write a book about raising, training and living with Flip!  I bet it would be a best seller, at least in the dog world!

That's my long way of saying, I love your Flip stories, silly contact licking puppy!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:--big_grin:Remember to smile. 

You never know who will be there with a camera capturing your big moment.:uhoh:

I've seen some of our trial pictures and you think I was about to have a nervous breakdown. I'm biting my lip, my brow is furrowed with stress, but of course Augie looks great. He's all happy and smiling while I look like a wreck. The only time I'm smiling is when we are in the ring for qualifiers.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think Flip is rubbing off .. Titan was a crazy man tonight at the run through.....Sure hope he got it out of his system tonight..LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Oh and all that noise Flip was making at other dogs? Two corrections and he didn't make another peep the rest of the time there. I'm excited to try it when I go to a group practice this weekend.


I am very pleased to say that yesterday Flip was around the same exact border collie he made such a fuss about at Petsmart a week ago, and he did not make a single peep at her. He started to whine a little at the Yorkie pups that came up to check him out. One correction and he shut up, just giving them a silent play bow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I am very pleased to say that yesterday Flip was around the same exact border collie he made such a fuss about at Petsmart a week ago, and he did not make a single peep at her. He started to whine a little at the Yorkie pups that came up to check him out. One correction and he shut up, just giving them a silent play bow.


Yayy Flip  What a good boy!

Says the girl currently sporting a sore jaw from an overly exuberant Sunfire offspring with a very hard head ... and nope, not Ms Towhee <sigh>


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I think you need to write a book about raising, training and living with Flip!  I bet it would be a best seller, at least in the dog world!
> 
> That's my long way of saying, I love your Flip stories, silly contact licking puppy!


I TOTALLY agree!!!!!!:yes:
I love Flip stories and would enjoy reading all his antics in a future New York Times bestseller..... you guys will be great.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Yayy Flip  What a good boy!
> 
> Says the girl currently sporting a sore jaw from an overly exuberant Sunfire offspring with a very hard head ... and nope, not Ms Towhee <sigh>


Who were you playing with today? Darn hardheaded sunfire dogs :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> I TOTALLY agree!!!!!!:yes:
> I love Flip stories and would enjoy reading all his antics in a future New York Times bestseller..... you guys will be great.


_Marley and Me: The Performance Dog Edition _

or _Flip and Me (and the Darn Cat)_


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> _Marley and Me: The Performance Dog Edition _
> 
> or _Flip and Me (and the Darn Cat)_


Either, it could be a series and then do some children's books as well


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Who were you playing with today? Darn hardheaded sunfire dogs :


That would be Faelan - at Kohl's today. He did great though,,,,sheesh.


----------

